

Windows 7 still being sold on up to 93% of British PCs - PhearTheCeal
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/380044/windows-7-still-being-sold-on-up-to-93-of-british-pcs

======
SlipperySlope
I wish that US retailers gave consumers a choice. Everywhere I go there is
just Windows 8 on non-touch laptops and desktops.

